# Game Thread: Orlando vs Washington



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LINK

WHERE: MCI Center, Washington

RECORDS: Magic 0-2; Wizards 2-0.

BROADCASTS: TV -- Ch. 65 (WRBW); Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish language: 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: The Magic won't know until game time whether Pat Garrity can play. Garrity sat out Friday night's game against Memphis in Orlando with a sprained right knee. . . . Mario Kasun, who been nursing stress reaction of the right ankle, dressed out against the Grizzlies, but did not play. . . . Garrity joined a growing injured list that includes Grant Hill (hernia surgery), Stacey Augmon (hernia surgery) and Keyon Dooling (bruised right heel). . . . Steve Francis and Terence Morris -- who both played at Maryland -- return to their old stomping grounds of the D.C. area. . . . The teams split last season.

WIZARDS UPDATE: The Wizards lost their best player, Larry Hughes, who left to join LeBron James in Cleveland. They added Antonio Daniels through free agency and Chucky Atkins and Caron Butler in the trade with the Los Angeles Lakers for Kwame Brown. Atkins played at Evans High, USF and with the Magic during the 1999-2000 season. . . . Gilbert Arenas averaged 27 points in the four games against the Magic last season. . . . Washington has won five of the last nine against Orlando at home.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: Magic will be playing their first back-to-back of the season, and with little depth, push through fatigue.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando hits the road after dropping the first two games of the season at home. We are all banged up and not playing all that great.

Orlando is going to need a big game out of Dwight tonight to pull out a win. Stopping Arenas will be key but Francis hasn't exactly been shutting people down.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Make things interesting, bet on the game here:

vBookie


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm a little scared coming into this game. As the article mentioned, we're going back-to-back, and our depth chart is looking pretty thin. I think were going to lose by a fairly sizeable margain today. I won't be here for part of the game though, so you guys have to keep this game thread up to date for me.
*
Magic: 78
Wizards: 91*


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

francis and arenas are both going to go nuts tonight. they both wont defend each other and the interior defense on both teams is kind of crappy.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Unfortunately I'm not getting this locally and the stupid free league pass has blacked out the Orlando game ... which is really stupid since I don't get it.

Owell ... looks like I'll be watching Nets vs Bulls or Charlotte vs Boston. Or the UFC Finale on Spike tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight having a better game so far. 7 pts, 6 rebs, 1 stl, 1 block with the first half just about over. Not shooting the ball too well but he is producing.

Francis could be in triple-double territory by the end of this one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Looks like Dwight is picking it up. Could be his first 20-10 night of the season.

Francis with 5 pts, 5 asts, 6 rebs half-way thru the 3rd period.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando loses again. Finishes the game shooting under 32% for the game. Too early to start questioning Brian Hill's offense? Strange, because offense has never been a problem for Orlando but it sure has been lately.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

We seem to be very good defensively, but offensively we suck. What we need is a true floor leader. A true PG to get the offense set. Until we get that, we will struggle offensively.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm having 2003 flashbacks...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> We seem to be very good defensively, but offensively we suck. What we need is a true floor leader. A true PG to get the offense set. Until we get that, we will struggle offensively.



Maybe we should give Deiner a shot. Let him run PG for a full game. Probably won't work, but hey, nothing else is either.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Maybe we should give Deiner a shot. Let him run PG for a full game. Probably won't work, but hey, nothing else is either.


Couldn't hurt.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Turn the team over to Nelson and Howard. Nelson is a leader and both players are humble, good character guys. take your lumps now and enjoy the future being laid.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Box Score


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Orlando loses again. Finishes the game shooting under 32% for the game. *Too early to start questioning Brian Hill's offense? * Strange, because offense has never been a problem for Orlando but it sure has been lately.


No not really. Our offense has been pathetic. We've been blown out every game. It's time to change something up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> No not really. Our offense has been pathetic. We've been blown out every game. It's time to change something up.



Sucks watching guys like Danny Granger, David Lee, Johan Petro, Nate Robinson, Sean May contribute while we're getting nothing from this draft.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Sucks watching guys like Danny Granger, David Lee, Johan Petro, Nate Robinson, Sean May contribute while we're getting nothing from this draft.


Very true man.


----------

